# Labernard ? Please Help !



## YashRaj (Jan 4, 2012)

Please help me to identify this Dog Breed. My friend gave it to me & I was told that it is a Labernard.
St. Bernard + Labrador mix.
1 of my friend told me that she is a Street Dog !
I got confused. Please help me.
The one who gave me told me that she is 15 days old & she opened her eyes on 6th day.
Date of Birth: 24th December 2011.
Photos of the 15th day of the dog are attached.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, she's not 15 days old! That pup looks to be about 7-8 weeks old (49-56 days old). Maybe they said 50, not 15? If she was only 15 days old, you'd have to bottle feed her and she wouldn't be standing up like that.

Would there be anything wrong with her being a street dog? They usually make fine pets if socialized from a young age. I don't think that's a Lab/St Bernard mix. But she is a cutie for sure!


----------



## perlita (Jan 6, 2012)

No way she's 15 _days_ old. But she sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Even if it were a "Labranard" it would still be a mutt/mix breed. Looks like a sweetheart, and very cute! 
Unless "street dog" means something specific where you are, I don't see why that would be a problem.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I believe you've been lied to about it all.

Here's a link to what a puppy should look like at how old up to 28 days: http://www.embertervs.com/puppy_pics.htm


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm just not sure what kind of help you need, who cares what he is, he looks healthy, alert and cute. That's all you need for now.


----------



## YashRaj (Jan 4, 2012)

Street Dog in India means full of diseases. They are found everywhere on roads, gardens, etc. !
They bark at night & disturb the sleep. They bite, sometimes. 
So this is not a Labernard !


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Street dogs only have diseases and bark and bite because nobody cares for them. If someone took them to the vet and fed them and cared for them, they would be as healthy and friendly as any pet dog. Dogs are dogs!

For what it's worth, I don't think that pup is a street dog either. Street dogs are usually very short-furred and have a particular look. That pup is fluffier. I can't tell what mix she might be, it'll be easier to tell as she gets larger. She may even have some Lab. But I don't think she has any St Bernard. She would be extremely large if she were half St Bernard, even at this age.

But I don't think you can believe anything the person who sold her to you said, if they told you she's 15 days old. And anyone who would sell a pup at 15 days old (even if they just _thought_ she was that young) is extremely cruel and irresponsible. A puppy that age needs to nurse from its mother.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Honestly.....I see Border Collie. Whatever she is, where ever she came from, she's an adorable little beast


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

In addition, my dog Charlotte was a "street dog" prior to us finding her, and there is nothing dirty, vicious, or unhealthy about her.


----------



## VersaillesGrrl (Jan 29, 2012)

They are really trying to make a breed outta every mixed pair, aren't they?

No matter what mix this pup is, sure is a cutie!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

No one can tell you for sure. Cute little fuzz ball, she is.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I see border collie as well, she reminds me very much of Happy as a pup


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I see Border Collie in the mix also. She sure is a cutie! 

I love Google and searching around ... I found this ....

www.ideausa.org ... this was supposed to be an organization I searched called " IDA " ... like a rescue group. You may need to put that in the search box.

Maybe they could be of help too? ......


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

YashRaj said:


> Street Dog in India means full of diseases. They are found everywhere on roads, gardens, etc. !
> They bark at night & disturb the sleep. They bite, sometimes.
> So this is not a Labernard !


I see. Well, if that little ball of fluff is vicious and disease-ridden, then those are the most misleading pictures I have ever seen. As Willowy said, this pup doesn't fit the pariah/feral-type/street dog description.
It might not be a "Labranard" (though I must say again, that's not actually a breed anyway) but that doesn't mean that it's a street dog. It's a cute mix, I don't know what sort of mix (could be lots of things, _maybe_ even LabXBernard), and I bet she's got the potential to be a really great dog.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I could see Border collie (pure) or mixed with Lab. He'll need shots, socialization, and training... and he'll be a great dog.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

A Labernard is not a breed. A crossbreed is not a purebred, it is a mutt. A 15 day old puppy should be with it's mother! Street dogs behave the way they do because they are not cared for-socialized, trained, fed/watered, vetted, etc. Dogs are dogs, it is up to you to socialize and train your puppy to be a well-behaved member of society. If you do nothing with the puppy she will behave like a dog like those street dogs do because they are dogs. Owned, stray, mutt, or purebred-their all dogs. Your puppy is definitely older than 15 days and is adorable. I see Border Collie. Most definitely do not see St. Bernard. But how she will look grown can be quite different from what she looks like now-that's how it goes with mixed breed dogs. There are many on-line resources you can take advantage of to help you in caring for and training your new fluffball. She really is adorable


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

RCloud said:


> In addition, my dog Charlotte was a "street dog" prior to us finding her, and there is nothing dirty, vicious, or unhealthy about her.


There is a vast difference in a "street dog" in NH and India. 



Willowy said:


> Street dogs only have diseases and bark and bite because nobody cares for them. If someone took them to the vet and fed them and cared for them, they would be as healthy and friendly as any pet dog. Dogs are dogs!
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't think that pup is a street dog either. Street dogs are usually very short-furred and have a particular look. That pup is fluffier. I can't tell what mix she might be, it'll be easier to tell as she gets larger. She may even have some Lab. But I don't think she has any St Bernard. She would be extremely large if she were half St Bernard, even at this age.
> 
> But I don't think you can believe anything the person who sold her to you said, if they told you she's 15 days old. And anyone who would sell a pup at 15 days old (even if they just _thought_ she was that young) is extremely cruel and irresponsible. A puppy that age needs to nurse from its mother.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

hast said:


> There is a vast difference in a "street dog" in NH and India.


I don't know. There was a guy around here who was a private contractor in Afghanistan and would bring a few street dogs back with him every time. Have them vetted (of course a lot of that had to be done before transporting the dog, but vets in Afghanistan can only do so much) and put them up for adoption. I met a couple of them. . .nice dogs. All picked up as adults. I can't imagine a street dog in India is much different.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Willowy said:


> I don't know. There was a guy around here who was a private contractor in Afghanistan and would bring a few street dogs back with him every time. Have them vetted (of course a lot of that had to be done before transporting the dog, but vets in Afghanistan can only do so much) and put them up for adoption. I met a couple of them. . .nice dogs. All picked up as adults. I can't imagine a street dog in India is much different.


I don't know anything about the dogs in Afghanistan, but there is a difference between feral and stray. I think in certain areas the former is the case. I've read about similar dogs in Moscow and I bet that a densely populated country like India could have a well-sustained dog population that lives with humans in urban areas but still sparated from them. 
I'm not pretending to be an expert on this or anything, and I don't know about cases of attempted domestication of these various urban feral dogs, I'm just saying it's a possibility that they are different.


----------



## VersaillesGrrl (Jan 29, 2012)

When I was in Europe there were tons of dogs out on the streets - I don't know their backgrounds, but despite the locals hating them (spraying them with hoses for coming near their businesses, yelling at them, etc) they were very friendly.. one followed me around for a long time. The tour guide told us not to pet them, that they were dirty and full of fleas.. but I did, and man they were sweethearts 

Anyways, who cares where your puppy came from, or what it is mixed with? What they said is not a breed anyway, enjoy your adorable little mixed breed.


----------



## YashRaj (Jan 4, 2012)

I just love this one. Really cute !
But just wanted perfect mix names. The friend's friend who gave me doesn't reply properly.
Today he told me he doesn't know what mix she is as there are many Dogs in his Farm. Labrador, St. Bernard, German Shepherd, Doberman, etc. !
Few more pics. attached for more info. & ideas !
Also, please help me by giving few website names regarding her vaccinations, care tips, bath, cleaning, training, etc. !
I'm a 1st time Dog owner. You people are really very helpful. Just loved this Forums. 
Respect to all.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## YashRaj (Jan 4, 2012)

?
Where are you people ?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is adorable!  I still think there is some Border Collie and maybe some Lab/Spaniel in there myself.  It is really hard to guess mix breeds and even harder when they are pups. As she grows her breed mix will become more evident. 

Also I found a vet site with listings .....

www.petvacations.in/PetDrindia.php


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

YashRaj said:


> ?
> Where are you people ?


We've got members all over the world. Off the top of my head, I know we've got North America, Australia and Europe pretty well covered.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Border Collie! She looks very much like our Molly did as a young puppy...Molly is, according to DNA testing, Border Collie x Boxer x lots of random other breeds in smaller amounts.


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

If the OP is talking about village dogs, they are, for the most part, very acclimated to humans because they live their lives around humans (even if they aren't technically being raised by a human). Most village dogs are mutts made up of several breeds. I believe, in some areas, there are village dogs that seem to be of their own breed (all the dogs look about the same). I think these are aboriginal breeds, maybe mixed in with some domesticated breeds. But the result is the same - dogs that are generally not afraid of humans because they are around them all the time.

Your typical mixed-breed village dog (or urban-dwelling dog, depending on location) wouldn't be any more difficult to raise from a puppy than a puppy from a rescue here in America. These aren't ancestral wild dogs.


----------



## YashRaj (Jan 4, 2012)

The Mother is a German Shepherd. He told me today. Not sure about the Father. St. Bernard or Labrador or any other. What do you people think ?


----------



## jaspah (Jan 25, 2012)

And so its settled shes a border collie  lolol

I dont really see any gsd at all in her, some lab maybe... Anyways
Whats her name?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

She may change as she grows but I too see Aussie or Border Collie. 

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about her breed, raise and train her the best you can. Make sure she gets lots of socialization and she'll be a great pet for you and your family.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

YashRaj said:


> Also, please help me by giving few website names regarding her vaccinations, care tips, bath, cleaning, training, etc. !


I don't know any particular sites to give you, but you can find lots of useful videos on youtube for dog care. One important thing to look up in terms of grooming are how to trim a dog's nails.

This forum actually has a whole section dedicated to training, and it's a pretty good place to start.


----------



## YashRaj (Jan 4, 2012)

Border Collie is a rare Dog here in India. Also, costly. 
I don't know her breed/age !
Name also not decided yet !
She is very active & friendly Pup.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

She's definitely a Melange.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

YashRaj said:


> The Mother is a German Shepherd. He told me today. Not sure about the Father. St. Bernard or Labrador or any other. What do you people think ?


Now depending on where someone lives the mother being a 'German Shepherd' can mean different things. Where I live we don't have a lot of purebreds. If a dog looks mostly like a German Shepherd, that is what it is called by most in the community. So, my question is about whether or not the mother was a German Shepherd (registered dog) or just a dog that really looked like one? Do you know?

The answer to that makes a difference when trying to figure out what else went into your pup. She is adorable.

SOB


----------



## YashRaj (Jan 4, 2012)

spanielorbust said:


> Now depending on where someone lives the mother being a 'German Shepherd' can mean different things. Where I live we don't have a lot of purebreds. If a dog looks mostly like a German Shepherd, that is what it is called by most in the community. So, my question is about whether or not the mother was a German Shepherd (registered dog) or just a dog that really looked like one? Do you know?
> 
> The answer to that makes a difference when trying to figure out what else went into your pup. She is adorable.
> 
> SOB


The Mother German Shepherd is Kennel Club of India registered & certified.
Also others...
But confused about the Father !
St. Bernard or Labrador or ...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Could be either one, I'd say more likely the Lab from the coloring.


----------



## YashRaj (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmmm.
What about the coat ?
After growing up, will the coat be small like Labrador or like Pomeranian or like Border Collie ?


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

With mix breeds, even if you know who the parents are, it's impossible to say. She looks pretty fluffy right now, so she probably won't be smooth-coated like a lab, but who knows how long it will actually be.


----------



## YashRaj (Jan 4, 2012)

More pics. for more understanding...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ..... she is soooo pretty! I am guessing she will have a medium to longish coat. That face screams BC to me.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm sorry, I'm not very good at the "What breed is this" game 
But I did want to thank you for the new pictures, nothing brightens my day like puppy pics! And yours certianly is a cutie.
Have you named her yet?


----------



## YashRaj (Jan 4, 2012)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not very good at the "What breed is this" game
> But I did want to thank you for the new pictures, nothing brightens my day like puppy pics! And yours certianly is a cutie.
> Have you named her yet?


Not named yet ! 
But we call her Tin-Tin.
I'll surely keep uploading the pics. for you.


----------

